# Rajoy (not) speaking English



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rajoy in a press conference


> El inglés *nunca ha sido un fuerte de Mariano Rajoy y este viernes lo ha vuelto a demostrar. En su **rueda de prensa posterior a la cumbre de líderes de la Unión Europea celebrada en Bruselas, el presidente del Gobierno ha ***evitado responder a un ****periodista de la BBC *****que quería formularle una pregunta en inglés.


* was never his strong point
** press conference
*** avoided answering
**** a journalist
***** who wanted to ask him a question in English





His English teacher had to go back to Scotland for a few months, so may be he never got a replacement...


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Rajoy in a press conference
> 
> * was never his strong point
> ** press conference
> ...


Can't see why he should be expected to speak English. I would have thought the media (especially the BBC!) could/should have come up with a Spanish speaking journalist and then provide a translation.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> Can't see why he should be expected to speak English. I would have thought the media (especially the BBC!) could/should have come up with a Spanish speaking journalist and then provide a translation.


I also don't expect him to speak English, but I do expect him to accept the fact that he doesn't and just ask politely and seriously if the question can be translated with no embarassment. The fact is he and many others consistently try to avoid English and make out that the person who is speaking it is in the wrong which is something I don't agree with.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I also don't expect him to speak English, but I do expect him to accept the fact that he doesn't and just ask politely and seriously if the question can be translated with no embarassment. The fact is he and many others consistently try to avoid English and make out that the person who is speaking it is in the wrong which is something I don't agree with.


His reaction could be interpreted many ways. I have no doubt he would have an issue with the British media portraying that he has reached some kind of deal with TM / may be prepared to negotiate separately with the UK.

I find it very strange that an organisation such as the BBC would not have had someone to put the question in Spanish, especially given the implication by the UK government and media that there is some kind of special relationship with Spain.

That said, people will read into his reaction whatever they wish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> His reaction could be interpreted many ways. I have no doubt he would have an issue with the British media portraying that he has reached some kind of deal with TM / may be prepared to negotiate separately with the UK.
> 
> I find it very strange that an organisation such as the BBC would not have had someone to put the question in Spanish, especially given the implication by the UK government and media that there is some kind of special relationship with Spain.
> 
> That said, people will read into his reaction whatever they wish.


Yes, that's true that his reaction could be interpreted in many ways, and my own interpretation is not very favourable, not because of his lack of English, but for his consistent attempts to avoid the issue.

It seems to me that the reporter who asked him the question knew full well that he was putting him on the spot.

I don't find it strange that the BBC didn't provide a translator. I would have thought the onus was on the event organisers or the individuals themselves. If I were Rajoy I'd take an interpreter to all international meetings.

I actually know Rajoy's English teacher, yes he has one, or at least he did last year. She's is a lovely woman and a great professional, but...


----------

